# Ps 3 Audio Question - Not Problem?



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I do not own a PS 3 but I have a good surround system, my av amp is too old to have a HDMI cable.

So is there a way to play true high definition through my system, so the question is,

how do I extract all 5.1 signal from the hdmi so I can connect them to the old, but good(£400) amp?

though it would be no problem with a blue ray player, that can encode all the signals, but you cannot play games on it.


----------

